# 'We' are pregnant !



## z106 (19 Sep 2008)

The use of the word 'we' in this situation seriously irritates me.

Am I right or am I right ?


----------



## ciars (19 Sep 2008)

Depends on what way you are looking at it. 

It's probably due to the fact expectant Dads now want to feel part of the whole pregnancy or acknowledge the fact the expectant mother is not on her own? of course only one person is pregnant but 'we' are having a baby would be fairly acceptable to me?

Guys get a lot of stick for not pulling their weight etc...so maybe its to overcompensate this?


----------



## TarfHead (19 Sep 2008)

Are you right to let it '_seriously irritate'_ you ?
IMHO - No

It is shorthand for saying we are expecting a baby.
Let it go


----------



## Caveat (19 Sep 2008)

I think it certainly _sounds_ a bit weird but it doesn't actually annoy me (strangely enough, because a lot of things do)


----------



## tara83 (19 Sep 2008)

qwertyuiop - I'm with you on this one.  It really irrates me as well.  I remember hearing American relatives saying it years ago but it now seems to have crossed the water.


----------



## Vanilla (19 Sep 2008)

Caveat said:


> ...  (strangely enough, because a lot of things do)


 

LOL. Far more interesting than OP's original question. Let's get sidetracked, what do you say?


----------



## Cahir (19 Sep 2008)

It irritates me too but I'm not sure why.


----------



## Purple (19 Sep 2008)

Caveat said:


> I think it certainly _sounds_ a bit weird but it doesn't actually annoy me (strangely enough, because a lot of things do)



Ditto


----------



## ney001 (19 Sep 2008)

Spill it Caveat - It's Friday, I need some light entertainment today!


----------



## truthseeker (19 Sep 2008)

If Im ever in the family way and I hear himself describe it as 'we' are pregnant I will be very quick to point out to him that he in fact is only WATCHING me be pregnant!! Cheek!


----------



## ClubMan (19 Sep 2008)

qwertyuiop said:


> The use of the word 'we' in this situation seriously irritates me.
> 
> Am I right or am I right ?


Depends. Do you know the Queen? And something that we, sorry - I, don't know?


----------



## truthseeker (19 Sep 2008)

qwertyuiop said:


> The use of the word 'we' in this situation seriously irritates me.
> 
> Am I right or am I right ?


 
Perhaps theyre Borg.


----------



## Purple (19 Sep 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Depends. Do you know the Queen?


 Which Queen?


----------



## MOB (19 Sep 2008)

"We are pregnant" scores a double whammy of bad resonance with us. Firstly, there is the air of smug political correctness wafting across from the US.  Secondly, there is an air of British pomposity about the phraseology.  It calls to mind the royal we, which offends our democratic, republican, egalitarian (and slightly anti-british) sentiments.

Unfortunately, for a male who has successfully inseminated a female, even if you avoid the "we" word, there is almost no announcement that can be made which will not strike a wrong note with someone somewhere.  For example

" My wife is pregnant"   sexist pig who views wife as chattel

"Josephine is pregnant"  heartless pig; speaking as if it is nothing to do with him.

"Josephine is pregnant with my child" patriarchal pig who views child as chattel; (also clearly insecure about Josephine's sexual fidelity)

"I'm going to be a father"  selfish, self centred man.  Why is it always about you?

Luckily, we have gender studies to help us avoid those embarrassing gaffes which occur from time to time - i.e. whenever men open their mouths.


----------



## JJ1982 (19 Sep 2008)

Yes it annoys me as well, find it over soppy and sickening


----------



## Caveat (19 Sep 2008)

ney001 said:


> Spill it Caveat - It's Friday, I need some light entertainment today!


 
Well OK then, but it's far from entertainment for me I can tell you. 

In terms of words/phraseology alone:

The word 'n' as in _Burger 'n' chips _is far more annoying for me anyway.

As is *all* textspeak. 

People referring to themselves in the third person (which manages to be almost disconcerting as well as annoying) 

People inexplicably rounding off their sentences in a foreign language, as in "Right guys, see you all _ce soir_"...

Where's that _Things that annoy you_ thread?


----------



## Betsy Og (19 Sep 2008)

I go with "Josephine is expecting"

and before you say it, people tend to know what she's expecting !!

If someone said he and his wife were expecting, it wouldnt be quite so cringe as saying they are pregnant, because factually he isnt pregnant, but it would be reasonable to assume he's also looking forward expectantly to a new baby.

Others I tried but decided against were:

Josephine's up the duff
Josephine's up the damien
I got Josephine knocked up
Josephine's up the pole


(is there some singificance in "up" is all these expressions??, is Josephine "down" after the delivery??)


----------



## Teabag (19 Sep 2008)

truthseeker said:


> Perhaps they're Borg.



Hee Hee. Classic.


----------



## Betsy Og (19 Sep 2008)

Caveat said:


> People referring to themselves in the third person (which manages to be almost disconcerting as well as annoying)


 
Agree, 100%, its usually some goon who's found themselves in the public eye - Breandan Ingle of the train drivers strike was the worst example I recall.

You wont catch Betsy Og referring to himself in the third person I can tell you 

Percentages over 100% (110%, 1000%) when referring to maximum effort is also a bit of a cringe.


----------



## Purple (19 Sep 2008)

MOB said:


> "We are pregnant" scores a double whammy of bad resonance with us. Firstly, there is the air of smug political correctness wafting across from the US.  Secondly, there is an air of British pomposity about the phraseology.  It calls to mind the royal we, which offends our democratic, republican, egalitarian (and slightly anti-british) sentiments.
> 
> Unfortunately, for a male who has successfully inseminated a female, even if you avoid the "we" word, there is almost no announcement that can be made which will not strike a wrong note with someone somewhere.  For example
> 
> ...


Post of the Week!


----------



## Jock04 (19 Sep 2008)

truthseeker said:


> Perhaps theyre Borg.


 
Shields obviously weren't up on this occasion


or perhaps.....resistance was futile


----------



## Dachshund (19 Sep 2008)

The one that gets my goat is "I fell pregnant". What, you tripped over a log and got pregnant?

How about the "She's having a baby *for* Johnny." Did he arrange a contract with her to have his kid?

The mind boggles.


----------



## Graham_07 (19 Sep 2008)

Purple said:


> Which Queen?


 
There is and will only ever be one Queen.


----------



## Sylvester3 (19 Sep 2008)

I still have an inhibitory response to saying pregnant due to the number of times I was told off by my parents for using the word when I was a child. I always say 'expecting' as I was raised by them to believe that the word 'pregnant' was in some way rude. 

They now tell me they just hated seeing their wee boy use such a grown-up word, and I can use it now if I want to.... but it still feels wrong to me even as a 30 year old. Like eating with fingers at the dinner table or something.


----------



## DavyJones (19 Sep 2008)

I don't know about the rest of ye, but as soon as we got married  we never used the word I again. It's we this and we that, and yes, we are pregnant.


----------



## Graham_07 (19 Sep 2008)

DavyJones said:


> I don't know about the rest of ye, but as soon as we got married we never used the word I again. It's we this and we that, and yes, we are pregnant.


 
Congratulations


----------



## Vanilla (19 Sep 2008)

Sylvester3 said:


> I still have an inhibitory response to saying pregnant due to the number of times I was told off by my parents for using the word when I was a child. I always say 'expecting' as I was raised by them to believe that the word 'pregnant' was in some way rude.
> 
> They now tell me they just hated seeing their wee boy use such a grown-up word, and I can use it now if I want to.... but it still feels wrong to me even as a 30 year old. Like eating with fingers at the dinner table or something.


 
See, that's just wierd. Maybe a bit of therapy?


----------



## z106 (19 Sep 2008)

DavyJones said:


> I don't know about the rest of ye, but as soon as we got married we never used the word I again. It's we this and we that, and yes, we are pregnant.


 
No.
Saying 'we' are pregnant is seriously dodgy.

'We' are expecting a child is fine.

'We' are pregnant? i don't think so.

For a start it doesn't make any sense !
Admittedly I know what message you are trying to convery - but it definitely doesn't make any sense.

As an earlier poster said it is very american-tv stuff.
Something I might expect to see in Will and Grace. Or Dawsons creek.

Out of curiosity as an aside - do you call your wifes parents mom and dad?
Some guy from the cosby show used do that before. Used seriously annoy me too.
He'd be the type to say 'we' are pregnant too I bet.


----------



## DeeFox (19 Sep 2008)

I hate the use of "we" - I was watching Show House on RTE the other night and a girl was pointing out all the things "we" don't like while her boyfriend/husband was staring off into the distance. "We" are pregnant is silly - are "we" going to have morning sickness, haemoroids and swollen ankles?!


----------



## Caveat (19 Sep 2008)

DeeFox said:


> ... are "we" going to have morning sickness, haemoroids and swollen ankles?!


 
If only to share in the burden in some way,  I would gladly take these conditions on if possible. Really, what more can we do?


----------



## Sue Ellen (19 Sep 2008)

DavyJones said:


> I don't know about the rest of ye, but as soon as we got married we never used the word I again. It's we this and we that, and yes, *we are pregnant*.


 
Credit where its due, some fast worker.


----------



## purpeller (19 Sep 2008)

"She fell pregnant" and "We are (trying to get) pregnant" are exceptionally annoying statements. 

What is wrong "we are going to have a baby" or "I am pregnant"?


----------



## DavyJones (19 Sep 2008)

Graham_07 said:


> Congratulations



I should say we were pregnant. We give birth 3 months ago, It was tough but we managed


----------



## Graham_07 (19 Sep 2008)

DavyJones said:


> It was tough but we managed


 
Lol if you though that was tough, wait for the next 21 years


----------



## Ancutza (19 Sep 2008)

Tough is when the little one climbs into bed between the two of you.  I've now come to the conclusion that they come programmed to interfer with any possibility of competition!


----------



## tink (19 Sep 2008)

I prefer 'we are pregnant' to 'we are trying' - Mental picture !!!


----------



## LDFerguson (19 Sep 2008)

tink said:


> I prefer 'we are pregnant' to 'we are trying' - Mental picture !!!


 
Agreed. "We're trying for a baby." Apart from the strange turn of phrase, I just don't want to know. Call me old fashioned, but some things should remain private between man and wife/girlfriend. Delighted to hear if a friend is happily up the duff, but I don't want detail about attempts to get there. I learnt that at the back of the bike sheds many years ago.


----------



## Speedwell (20 Sep 2008)

ldferguson said:


> agreed. "i Don't Want Detail About Attempts To Get There. I Learnt That At The Back Of The Bike Sheds Many Years Ago.


 
:d


----------



## Complainer (21 Sep 2008)

LDFerguson said:


> Agreed. "We're trying for a baby." Apart from the strange turn of phrase, I just don't want to know. Call me old fashioned, but some things should remain private between man and wife/girlfriend. Delighted to hear if a friend is happily up the duff, but I don't want detail about attempts to get there. I learnt that at the back of the bike sheds many years ago.



Did ye discuss semen analysis results and IVF at the back of your bike sheds? No reason why these shouldn't  be discussed openly. I was on a business trip with two guys some years back when I mentioned that we had serious difficulty  conceiving. One of the guys (who I didn't know particularly well) hugged me, as he and his wife were in the early days of fertility difficulties, and he had never spoken to anyone else about it except his wife. The conversation for the rest of the evening was not typical 'men on business' stuff, but it seemed to help him greatly.

To get back to the OP's question, yes, these kind of announcements irritate us greatly.


----------



## Purple (21 Sep 2008)

Complainer said:


> Did ye discuss semen analysis results and IVF at the back of your bike sheds? No reason why these shouldn't  be discussed openly. I was on a business trip with two guys some years back when I mentioned that we had serious difficulty  conceiving. One of the guys (who I didn't know particularly well) hugged me, as he and his wife were in the early days of fertility difficulties, and he had never spoken to anyone else about it except his wife. The conversation for the rest of the evening was not typical 'men on business' stuff, but it seemed to help him greatly.
> 
> To get back to the OP's question, yes, these kind of announcements irritate us greatly.


Good point. I/We went through the same thing and talking to friends helped.


----------



## cole (21 Sep 2008)

Purple said:


> Good point. I/We went through the same thing and talking to friends helped.


 
+1.

Regarding the "we are pregnant", isn't there a condition called couvade syndrome whereby a man experiences morning sickness etc?


----------



## Brianne (21 Sep 2008)

'We are pregnant'......no you're not!!! Makes as much sense as we are menopausal, having a period, impotent or we are in labour!!!
As regards 'fell' pregnant..........it's what you expect to hear from the cast of Shameless , enough said!!


----------



## sidzer (21 Sep 2008)

A male friend called over after we announced 'our big news' and said "Congratulations - I heard you are pregnant".  I looked around the room for my wife but on remembering that she was still at work I thought there must be an intruder in the house! I said "what"? 

I nearly had a bout of evening sickness


----------



## indebtedgal (22 Sep 2008)

I am pregnant, he is most certainly not, in fact at times i think he must have thought i was joking when i told him as i am yet to see an improvement in his housekeeping skills that i was led to believe he would develop after he proved himself as a man!! lol. To be brutally honest i'd prefer to hear him saying "i got josephine knocked up" rather than "we are pregnant"


----------



## zag (22 Sep 2008)

I hope your name is Josephine, or else you're very understanding.

z


----------



## indebtedgal (22 Sep 2008)

Good one Zag.... The way I feel at the moment i could nearly do with a josephine to pack him off to for a few days!! (his mother doesn't seem too interested) 


Ahhh,, I don't mean it really.....


----------



## FredBloggs (22 Sep 2008)

indebtedgal said:


> Good one Zag.... The way I feel at the moment i could nearly do with a josephine to pack him off to for a few days!! (his mother doesn't seem too interested)


 
  (I presume I misread that and you don't want him substituting "my mother" for Josephine as per your earlier post)


----------



## Yachtie (22 Sep 2008)

I don't know about 'we are pregnant' but TO ME 'we are trying for a baby' = 'we're at it like rabbits!' and I find it quite irritating. 

We're pregnant doesn't annoy me that much because if I ever get pregnant myself there will be the two of us in it. You don't need me to tell you that self service doesn't work that way unless that's what they mean by 'fell pregnant'.


----------

